# The Bold Adventures of Poins!  OOC-Discussion (Recruiting Again! 4 Slots Available!)



## Rhialto (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm going to try, for the second time, a campaign in my little home-brew of Tur An Tiel.  This campaign will begin in the Township of Poins of the Canton of Oran, in the Grand Pyrees.  I'd like the characters to be a bunch of 1st level ones, native to the town, largely ignorant of the world around them--basically the classical small heroes thrust into big adventures...

Characters should be mostly human, with a few half-bloods and Nibelungen (Tur An Tiel's dwarves) allowable.  Also there are no half-orcs in Tur An Tiel--no orcs for them to come from, actually--but there are ogres, who are this world's equivalent, and get the same stat block, and half-goblins, which I'll stat up shortly...

Anyway, four to six players wanted.  I'll give more details about the setting shortly...


----------



## Brain (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks interesting.  What information do you want from an interested player?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 25, 2005)

cool----I've followed Tur An Tiel since ENworld use to have a plot & places forum---i'd definately be interested in playing---a fighter or barbarian


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 25, 2005)

I would like to be in.  I would like to be a human tank as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 25, 2005)

I am also interested, if you don't mind a PbP noob.  A human rogue, possibly.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm interested.

I'll leaning towards ranger or fighter... or rogue... or cleric...


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice work on the extensive setting/background, it's really well done.

I'd certainly be interested in joining this campaign; I have a concept for a Swashbuckler I've been thinking about, but I'm open to playing just about anything.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> Nice work on the extensive setting/background, it's really well done.
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in joining this campaign; I have a concept for a Swashbuckler I've been thinking about, but I'm open to playing just about anything.





2 swashbucklers can increase the campy one liners ten fold.  I would not mind switching from a tank to a 2nd swashbuckler, each one trying to out do the other.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, to give you some ideas for your characters' backgrounds...

*HISTORY OF THE TOWN OF POINS*
The High Pyrees--a small 'nation' in some of the most mountainous terrain on the continent of Eldheim.  A combination of rocky hills and deep, but fertile valleys, the Pyrees have always been uncomfortably situated between the Empire of Syra and Holy Kingdom of Archea, and from an early time in its history forced to ally with the former to avoid being absorbed into the latter.  Given a special province status by the Emperors, the Pyrees pledge a nominal alleigiance and pay a few taxes to the Empire in return for some military protection, while maintaining a great deal of autonomy.  Of course, this arrangement has had many difficulties over the years, with disagreements on both sides as to how much freedom the Cantons get, and how much right the Empire has to protect its interest, but still most people agree the Empire is a better master than the Holy Kingdom.  Some are not so sure, especially as the majority of Pyreens are of Archean descent.

The Pyrees are made up of twelve Cantons, each of which is under the rule of an elected Reeve, and a council of Aldermen.  Once a year, the Reeves meet to discuss business and politics in the Pyrees--the Canton this meeting takes place in is decided by lot at the end of the preceding meeting.  The Reeves may also meet in case of emergencies and extraordinary occurrences.  The Canton of Oran lies in the southwesternmost part of the Pyrees, and has often been used by Archean and Syran armies as a pathway into the other's state.  The backwoods town of Poins has seen many such armies come and go through the province proper, and has rarely been touched by them.  Aside from the sinister Azerai, who built a fortress on Blacktooth Peak, none have ever considered the town worth occupying--and even the Azerai rarely bothered the town proper.  It is a small, unremarkable section of the Canton.  Like most towns in the Pyrees, it elects a Mayor and a Sheriff, with local businessmen (well, practically anyone who shows up to a meeting, when you get down to it) belonging to the Small Council.  Like all of the Pyreens, they are a hardy, sensible, independent folk, who dislike meddling into their affairs, and stirring up trouble.

...

And with that, tell me your ideas for characters.


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2005)

If I'm counting right, you may already have enough people here, but I figure I'd try anyway. I'm pretty new to a lot of this (I have the 3rd ed handbook and that's about it), which is actually one of the appealing things about this adventure (starts at 1st level). 

To that end, a character concept (I haven't seen stat rules, so I didn't mess with any of that):


Weel, Acolyte of Thraunus

Weel has always been good with his hands. By the time he was ten, he was already fixing more of the slapdash furnishings in his home than his own father (which might have something to do with the muscle Weel had a tendency to naturally put on, such that by ten he was also just short of being able to heft his gangly father across a room). Weel understood the kinds of things a person could touch, and the ways a body could shape and bind those things to make a life easier. He figured he'd be a carpenter, maybe a blacksmith if he got really lucky. Certainly never a priest, with their big abstract gods in charge of big abstract ideas. Weel wasn't good with abstract, so he figured he'd leave that up to those who were.

Then he signed on with a local road project. He knew the land, understood weights and balances and levels. It was his sort of thing. And on his very first day, he met Trac Esroh, the Thraunusian priest helping head the project. And Esroh, in turn, introduced Weel to Thraunus.

Here was a god who understood *things*. Walls and roads and doors, wood and stone and metal. Thraunus was a god that dealt in matters that spoke to Weel; he valued the concrete over the abstract. Weel, enthralled, begged Esroh to take him under his wing, and the priest (perhaps weighing his wiry frame agians the solid brick of a lad before him and not wanting to find out how well or poorly said young man / human wall might take disappointment) accepted.

Last month, Esroh declared that Weel had learned enough to leave his apprenticeship and begin to travel the roads of Thraunus. Last week, Weel saw Esroh off, and began to gather his own things. There's a world of buildings and roads, architecture and manufacture, waiting for Weel to tend to it in Thraunus' name. 

[As Weel thinks in terms of architecture and building and the like, I thought it might be an interesting bit of character flavor if his spells sounded like mathematics (the language of building, after all).]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jun 27, 2005)

Caradoc - Charming, Wanderlust-y Disgruntled Shopkeep, and Wanna-be Bard

The son of a prominent and (relatively) wealthy general-store owner, 22-year old Caradoc has lived a somewhat more privileged life than many of his peers in Poins.  His father, knowing that he would be able to finance Caradoc’s higher education, ardently encouraged him in his studies, which Caradoc diligently pursued, although this increased the alienation he was beginning to feel toward his friends, who, he realized, did not have the same future in store that he did.


That future lay in the classrooms, taprooms, and bedrooms of Syra, in all of which Caradoc would come to excel.  He became something of a fixture, and a powerful presence, in the cafes and informal salons frequented by students.  His well-trained intellect, and the natural charm and grace that had helped him back home to coast through what might have otherwise been awkward social situations engendered by class disparity, now served him well in dealing with those born to significantly higher station than his own, as well as mediating between the multiplicity of races, philosophies, and tax brackets whose company he shared.



Alas, as much as he tried to push the thought from his mind, Caradoc knew he would eventually have to return home; his father had always expected him to carry on the family business, and Caradoc hadn’t thought of a way out of complying (yet).  So, at the end of his fifth year abroad, Caradoc returned to Poins, better prepared for a career as an historian, diplomat, or barroom philosopher than a shopkeeper.  Still, with his longing for places elsewhere and uncomfortable awareness of the provincial mindset of those around him concealed by an always affable demeanor, he bides his time amongst the inventory and at the accounting ledger, taking advantage of every opportunity for a “business trip.”



Until one day…<insert deus ex machina here >


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, nice characters, both you guys.  jKason--consider yourself on the replacement list--which might come up sooner than you think, given the tendency of people to drop out of these things.  I'd like Weel to have a little more ties to Poins--though I do have a few ideas about that...

And now a little background for each of you.

Caradoc--your father, Cador, is hosting an inspector from Syra at the moment.  Most the town seem to take his presence rather... poorly.  And truth be told your father seems to be no exception, though he's hiding it as well as he can.

Weel--for centuries, Archea has been seperated into four districts of religious control.  (And also political control, since the Church of Arch pretty much runs everything.)  Each district was controlled by a Tetrarch, who was the head priest of one of the lesser faiths.  The Church of Thraunos ruled the district of Stawn.  That is--until recently.  Three years ago, the present Primarch, Theodoric XVI, on the death of the Tetrarch Gharis, High Inquisitor Melsea, of the Valean Inquisition to assume control of the district.  This puts the Church of Vale, by the way, in control of two districts--the first time this has ever happened in Archean history.  

Esroh never told you his opinion on these matters, and strongly suggested you put such things from your mind.  Still, you were left with a feeling that he was worried, and when you left he seemed almost--anxious...


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2005)

Alternate would be keen. 

<<I'd like Weel to have 
a little more ties to Poins--though I do have a few ideas about that...>>

Sorry 'bout that. I'd meant to make Weel from Poins. A small town like that seemed the kind of place a handyman type like him would hail from. You'd said the inhabitants of the region were of Archeon descent, so I thought there might be representatives of their faiths there as well.

Of course, I'm flexible, and we can always work out details when / if I move into the active roster.

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Alternate would be keen.
> 
> <<I'd like Weel to have
> a little more ties to Poins--though I do have a few ideas about that...>>
> ...




Oh, believe me, there are.  Actually, inspired by your posting--the one god to have an actual temple in Poins is Thraunos.  Of course, it's wound up being the "temple to every God a person might care to pray to", but that's neither here nor there...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

To get to a duelist I would need to to multi class a rogue/ftr.  So starting with a rogue first, how do I figure out abilities....point buy/roll?

Alan Hale - A nimble human boy that loves to hear the stories that occasionaly work there way into the region.  He is always trying to imitate the swordsmen that are included in all the stories.  When ever an army passes through, Alan is there to watch them.

Alan is a farmer's son.  One of many siblings.  Alan was always daydreaming and would get his ears boxed for not paying attention.  In fact he was paying attention to everything around him.  Always thinking where he as a mighty swordsman would stand to do battle.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> but there are ogres, who are this world's equivalent, and get the same stat block, and half-goblins, which I'll stat up shortly...
> Anyway, four to six players wanted.  I'll give more details about the setting shortly...



any details on the half-breeds


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2005)

I would ike to be kept as an alternate. I'm thinking a Human druid. He's from a farm just on the outskirts of the city and has worked his families land since he was born. He doesn't see himself as a holy man, just a man who can speak to the world due to his love of it. 
His mother and father are strong people but a little too tied to the land they work. 

Devon (the druid) travels to town to sell his family's goods along with his trusty Badger (Pike).


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> any details on the half-breeds




Here you go...

Half-Goblin
- No adjustments to stats.
- 60 foot darkvision
- +2 to Move Silently
- +2 to Intimidate
- Favored Class: Any


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Oh, believe me, there are.  Actually, inspired by your posting--the one god to have an actual temple in Poins is Thraunos.  Of course, it's wound up being the "temple to every God a person might care to pray to", but that's neither here nor there...




Sounds like just the sort of thing Weel would like about being a devotee of Thraunos: a temple that serves as many purposes as possible. Very utilitarian.

I'm starting to fiddle with ideas for how to put the actual Weel character sheet together, and I came across the question of Domains. Unless I missed them, Thraunos doesn't have any listed. My first guesses would be Travel (his followers build roads, after all) and Knowledge (Architects want to know what things do and how they work). I could probably make cases for Protection (at least one of the pupopses of a wall, after all, is protection) and Law (as concerns the importance of structure in society, I suppose), though I have no real conviction about either. Any preferences?

Also, have you decided how you'd like stats / equipment / money done?

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Sounds like just the sort of thing Weel would like about being a devotee of Thraunos: a temple that serves as many purposes as possible. Very utilitarian.
> 
> I'm starting to fiddle with ideas for how to put the actual Weel character sheet together, and I came across the question of Domains. Unless I missed them, Thraunos doesn't have any listed. My first guesses would be Travel (his followers build roads, after all) and Knowledge (Architects want to know what things do and how they work). I could probably make cases for Protection (at least one of the pupopses of a wall, after all, is protection) and Law (as concerns the importance of structure in society, I suppose), though I have no real conviction about either. Any preferences?
> 
> ...




Well, it appears we share many opinions about Thraunos--those were the domains I was going to name.

Now, as for stats--32 point buy.  Enjoy.

Equipment/funds--I'm working on it.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Here you go...
> 
> Half-Goblin
> - No adjustments to stats.
> ...




I'll get him written up at some point today


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 28, 2005)

does anyone have the point buy chart memorized?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2005)

All stats start at 8.
9-14 are 1 point each
15-16 are 2 points each
17-18 are 3 points each. 

remember racial mods are placed after the buy.


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2005)

I used an online calculator here: http://home.san.rr.com/thegraggs/dnd/Misc/pbcalc.htm

jason


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I used an online calculator here: http://home.san.rr.com/thegraggs/dnd/Misc/pbcalc.htm
> 
> jason





cool thanks


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Rhialto, is there any more info on goblin(kin) in your world? I'm gonna paruse the plot & places thread & see if i can find any there.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 29, 2005)

From Tur An Tiel P&P thread said:
			
		

> *Dark Goblins
> Mountain Goblins
> Sea Goblins
> Water Goblins
> ...



Which one for the non-human parent?  I like #1 & #7


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Human Rogue 1/Fighter 0

Background: Alan Hale - A nimble human boy that loves to hear the stories that occasionally work there way into the region. He is always trying to imitate the swordsmen that are included in all the stories. When ever an army passes through, Alan is there to watch them.

Alan is a farmer's son. One of many siblings. Alan was always daydreaming and would get his ears boxed for not paying attention. In fact he was paying attention to everything around him. Always thinking where he as a mighty swordsman would stand to do battle.

Appearance:  Typical wide eyed teenager, ruddy of complexion but wide eyed..  Wearing typical farmer’s clothes.

Age: 16 ??
Height:  6’5”
Weight: 220
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: The Sovereign Host, lip-service only

Statistics:
STR: 12
DEX: 16
CON: 14
INT: 14
WIS: 12
CHA: 10

Hit Points: 8 (6+2)

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +2 (base +0, CON +2,)
Reflex: +5 (base +2, DEX +3)
Will: +1 (base +0, WIS +1)

Armor Class: 13 (+10, +3 DEX)
Base Attack Bonus: +0

Weapons/attacks:
TBD

Skills:
Balance +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)
Bluff +4 (4 ranks, +0 CHA)
Jump +6 (4 ranks, +2 STR)
Listen +5 (4 ranks,+1 WIS)
Move Silently +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)
Perform +4 (4 ranks, +0 CHA)
Search +3 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Sense Motive +5 (4 ranks,+1 WIS)
Spot +5 (4 ranks,+1 WIS)
Sleight of Hand +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)

Feats:
Dodge, Mobility

Racial Features: 

Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Human base land speed is 30 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count

Languages: Common, TBD

Equipment: 
x Sunrods (1 gp)
Small steel mirror (10 gp)
Soap and washing cloths (5 sp)
Waterskin (1 gp)

GP: TBD


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL Alan Hale. That was the name of the actor who played the Skipper on Gilligans island.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> LOL Alan Hale. That was the name of the actor who played the Skipper on Gilligans island.




That was his son.  Alan Hale was Errol Flynns partner in the swashbuckler films made in the 30s & 40s.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That was his son.  Alan Hale was Errol Flynns partner in the swashbuckler films made in the 30s & 40s.



That's right. He was Junior. I stand corrected. Great name choice no matter what.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 29, 2005)

*Graf Roedeworn wip*

Half-goblin Barbarian 1

Background: Graf Roedeworn is the adopted son of . <more to come> 

Age: 14 ??
Height: 6’1”
Weight: 200
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green
Skin: Red
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: ???

Statistics:
STR: 16
DEX: 14
CON: 15
INT: 12
WIS: 10
CHA: 10


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jun 29, 2005)

*Whippersnappers!*

I assume there will be a Rogues Gallery thread eventually, but here's the short version:

Caradoc Nuttall, Human Bard 1

Age: I had said 22, but given the other characters' ages so far, perhaps more like 19?
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 110
Hair: Reddish-brown
Eyes: Blue
Skin: light-medium, heavily freckled

Alignment: NG
Deity: Oghma Clubwielder

STR 10
DEX 12
CON 12
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 16


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2005)

Weel by the numbers:

Weel, Human Cleric 1

Age: 19 [like Bloodcookie, I was thinking early 20s, but it looks like we're skewing younger]
Height: 6’
Weight: 210
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Green

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: Thraunus, the Aged, Maker of Ways and Walls

Stats 

Str	14	
Dex	10	
Con	14	
Int	14	
Wis	16	
Cha	10	

Hit Points: 10 (8+2)

Skills:
Climb  +4 ( 2 ranks,  +2 Str) [Cross Class, but made sense with the construction background]
Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con)
Craft (construction) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int) [I wasn't sure if this should be Craft or Profession, so I made a guess. They're both class skills, though, so swapping should be painless if necessary]
Knowledge (architecture and engineering)  +6 (4 ranks,  +2 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Survival +6  (3 ranks, +3 Wis)


Feats:
Endurance, Alertness

Domains:
Travel(freedom of movement 1 round / level, Survival is a class skill), Knowledge (Divination spells at +1  caster level, all Knowledge skills are class skills)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

This is why I skewered my age down.  We are all local wide eyed ignorant country boys.  It would make sense to be a hair to young to raise a family.  Once we get married we would never leave and marrige starts soon after you leave the hearth or why one leaves the family home.  Being in our 20s and living at home with ma & pa just does not sound correct.


----------



## Brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Just wanted to post and say I'm still interested, just been busy the last few days.  I'll come up with a character soon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr. DM?

Just who has the player slots at the moment?
I'm wondering if I can get up to player instead of Alt. I've been reading your world info and just love it.   (The sound of a$$ kissing is not an indication of anything guys.)


----------



## Temujin (Jun 29, 2005)

Orphaned at a young age, Tristan grew up with the nearby wilderness as his closest friend.  Taken in by a kindly woodsman, he quickly learned all about the hidden niches and deep secluded glades in the local area, and was taught all about the local wildlife.  He trained himself with a bow, and soon surpassed his teacher, but this happy occasion would be overshadowed by his keeper's death.  Mourning the loss of his friend and fosterparent, Tristran plans to keep him memory alive by protecting his teachings and the woodlands that were his home.

Tristan is not very comfortable around large groups, and rarely enters large cities during most of the day, prefering to do his business when croweds are a little thinner and there is less commotion.



Spoiler



Tristan Odael
Human Ranger 1

Age: 36

STR 10 +0
CON 14 +2
DEX 14 +2
INT 14 +2
WIS 14 +2
CHA 12 +1

Hp: 10
BAB: +1
AC:

Abilites: Favored Enemy(animal), Wild Empathy, Track

Skills: (6+int)*4 = 32

  Handle Animal			+5 (4 ranks, +1 cha)
  Heal				+6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
  Knowledge (geography)		+6 (4 ranks, +2 int)
  Knowledge (nature)		+6 (4 ranks, +2 int)
  Listen			+6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
  Spot				+6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
  Survival			+6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
  Swim				+4 (4 ranks)


Feats: human, lvl 1

  Point Blank Shot
  Precise Shot

Equipment:
Longbow
Longsword
Large Shield


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, Argent, seeing as Brain and industrygothica haven't made any new posts--just write up your character, and if at least one of them doesn't add anything to the conversation soon--welcome aboard.


----------



## Brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I posted just above his post there.  I'm definitely still interested.  I'll have time to work up a character after work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

*Devon*

Name:  Devon Farmer

Class:  Druid 1
Race:  Human (Torian descent)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Terra
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 158 Pounds
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Red
Skin: Ruddy
Move: 30’

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 12/Con: 14/Int: 10/Wis:16/Cha: 14 
HP:  10 (1d8+2)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +2 Leather armor, +2 Heavy shield)
Init: +1 (+1 dex) 
BAB: +0
Saves: Fort: +4/Ref: +1/Will: +5 

Attacks: 
Scimitar +1 1d6 /18-20/x2
Sling +1 1d4 /x2/50’ range
Club +1 1d6 /x2

Racial Abilities:
Human.

Class Abilities: 
Nature Sense
Wild empathy
Animal Companion (Badger)

Spells Per Day: 
Orisons: (3) Detect Poison, Create Water, Flare. 
1st: (3) Entangle, Longstrider, Magic Fang

Feats: 
Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +1 (+1 Dex) 
Move Silently +1 (+1 Dex) 
Listen +3 (+3 Wis) 
Search +0 (+0 Int) 
Spot +3 (+3 Wis)
Knowledge Nature +6 (+0 Int, +4 ranks, +2 Nature sense)
Profession Farmer +7 (+3 Wis, +4 ranks)
Survival +9 (+3 Wis, +4 ranks, +2 Nature sense)
Craft Alchemy +7 (+3 Wis, +4 ranks)
Diplomacy +6 (+2 Cha, +4 ranks)

Languages: 
Common & Druidic

Gear: (Total weight: 43w) 
Leather armor
Heavy wooden shield
Scimitar
Club
Sling
Backpack
Waterskin
1 day’s rations
bedroll
sack
flint and steel
pouch with 10 stones
Holly and Mistletoe
3 torches
11GP

Physical Description: 
 Devon looks very typical for his people. Red hair pulled back into a pony tale, beard and mustache a slightly darker color, blue eyes the color of a clear crystal brook and a deep bass voice like thunder. He spends most of his time digging and planting crops.
Devon is typically dressed in his traveling leathers and almost always dirty. 
His badger is typicaly at his side or begging for scraps from a nearby table.

Personality: 
Devon is very down to earth and nice to be around. He is a great listener and the ladies find him a great catch. He is very Taurian in nature. Passionate and takes his time but don’t get him angry. He can take a lot of abuse but when he pops his cork it’s all over.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry.  Missed that one.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 29, 2005)

Also interested in a level 1 game. I always like starting low and follow the charactes' travels and trvails. 

 Never one to to bemoan fate, Graevel Kerd will never admit that he misses the mines and workings of his fathers. He does, though, and looks almost wistfully at the high peaks around him. 'ah,' he sighs wistfully, 'to be accepted back into the great halls of the Nibelungen again would be fine, indeed.'
 But wild magic is frowned upon, especially when it cannot be used to build the caverns or mine the stones. So, Graevel has built a life, here in the Township of Poins as a modest smith and carpenter, hiding the shame of his wild magic as best he can...


Graevel Kerd, male Dwarf, Hill Sor1 : 

CR 1, Size M, Level 1, HD 1D4 + 2, hp 7 (10), Init 1, Spd 20, AC 14 (Armor +2, Shield +1, Dex +1), Attack +0, SV Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2; AL NG;
Str 14(+2), Dex 12(+1), Con 14(+2), Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 15(+2). 
Attacks: [*club*]:club +2 melee/ranged/thrown (1d6+2);  [*crossbow, light*]:crossbow, light +1 ranged (1d8/19-20);  
Proficiencies: shortbow, waraxe, dwarven, all simple weapons, dwarven waraxe. 
Skills : Appraise +1 (+1 Ranks ); Intimidate +3 (+1 Ranks, +2 Cha ); Search +1 (+1 Ranks ); Craft (blacksmithing) +1 (+1 Ranks ); Craft (carpentry) +1 (+1 Ranks ).
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency: All, Toughness.
Racial Abilities: Dwarven Traits, Dwarven Proficiencies.
Class Features: Spells.
Languages: Common, Dwarven.
Possessions: club (weapon, melee/ranged/thrown/bludgeon), leather (armor, worn, light), crossbow, light (weapon, ranged/pierce), buckler (shield, wooden).
Weight: 29, Equip Value: 60, Gold: 0

>-------------------------------------------------------<
I envision Graevel as a unwitting sorcerer, his magic untamed and wild. I was thinking maybe, if he was accepted of course, that maybe we could roll randomly for a bit off of the spell tables to simulate this untamed ability. Eventually, of course, he will need to seek out a mentor to help him control this...


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 30, 2005)

how much money do we get? 
I've been using the 3.5 SRD to make this guy, but i've noticed (or overlooked) the chart that states which skills are skills that are available to all classes---I've got to get my old 3.0 PHB out of the car & look for 'em---are they the same as 3.5? thanks


----------



## Brain (Jun 30, 2005)

Two words:
NIBELUNGEN WOLFRIDER

I'll have a character sheet up in a bit


----------



## Brain (Jun 30, 2005)

Name: Hemaor
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Race: Nibelungen Hobyea
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: Ram-Hoth, Lord of the Mountains, King of Peaks
Age: 65
Height: 4'
Weight: 128

STR: 14 (6 pt)
DEX: 12 (6 pt)
CON: 16 (6 pt) 
INT: 14 (6 pt)
WIS: 12 (4 pt)
CHA: 12 (4 pt)

AC: +1 Dex, +1 Natural, +x Armor
HP: 13
Init: +1
BAB: +1

Fort: +5
Ref: +1
Will: +1

Craft (Armorer): 2 ranks
Handle Animal: 4 ranks
Intimidate: 4 ranks
Perform (Sing): 1 rank cc
Ride: 4 ranks

Level 1 Feat: Mounted Combat
Fighter 1 Feat: Quick Draw

Racial Traits:
[sblock]• -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution
• Medium: As Medium creatures, Nibelungen have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Nibelungen base land speed is 20 feet. However, Nibelungen can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Nibelungen can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a Nibelungen a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A Nibelungen who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a Nibelungen can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A Nibelungen can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
• Weapon Familiarity: Nibelungen may treat Nibelungen waraxes and Nibelungen urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A Nibelungen gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against giants.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Nibelungen. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass Nibelungen’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
• +1 Natural Armor bonus
• Speak with Animals (birds and mammals), (1/day).[/sblock]

Equipment:
TBA


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

I will be offline from tonight through Wednesday.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 1, 2005)

So, I was feeling a little inspired, and I came up with this bit of backstory regarding Caradoc's relationship with his patron deity. Enjoy  
--------------------------------
_A merchant’s foremost commodity should be a glib tongue. –Cador Nuttall_

Caradoc carries on a long family tradition of reverence for the Golden-tongued. From time immemorial, Caradoc’s distant ancestors, who relied on martial prowess to carve out an existence, worshipped Oghma as a patron of might in battle. As generations went by, life became more secure, with trade and diplomacy, not warfare, becoming the gateways to power and wealth for the common man; so, Caradoc’s forefathers, always practical, simply shifted the emphasis of their worship. 

This appreciation for the Laughing Warrior’s gifts was instilled in each new generation by the last, and Caradoc’s case was no different. Cador Nuttall, confident that his son would grow to make his ancestors (the merchants and politicians, not the nomadic warriors) proud, taught him the importance of interpersonal skills from the mercantile perspective; no degree of luck or diligent bookkeeping could equal the success one would find by convincing one’s customers that they are not simply paying for goods from an impersonal intermediary, but rather participating in a mutually beneficial trade arrangement with a good neighbor.

Though the (rather dull, he felt) end of building a booming business never really appealed to Caradoc, he took naturally to the teachings of the Divine Diplomat (the Sterling Speaker, the Outstanding Orator, the Remarkable Raconteur…), and they served him in good stead amongst friend, rival, mistress, and stuffy university professor alike. He still finds time to occasion the local temple (sure, it’s technically Thraunus’s, but he’s a good-natured chap who doesn’t mind sharing) and pay homage to his patron.
----------------------------------------
We'll see where this goes, but the idea of eventually taking some levels as a cleric of Oghma sounds interesting.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

who has a druid? I was planning on part of my half-goblin barbarian being raised by a 'hermitish' druidess & would like to possibly work in some 'knowing someone in the group' prior to the group getting together.  

BTW, exactly how many folks do we have signing up


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 1, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Also interested in a level 1 game. I always like starting low and follow the charactes' travels and trvails.
> 
> Never one to to bemoan fate, Graevel Kerd will never admit that he misses the mines and workings of his fathers. He does, though, and looks almost wistfully at the high peaks around him. 'ah,' he sighs wistfully, 'to be accepted back into the great halls of the Nibelungen again would be fine, indeed.'
> But wild magic is frowned upon, especially when it cannot be used to build the caverns or mine the stones. So, Graevel has built a life, here in the Township of Poins as a modest smith and carpenter, hiding the shame of his wild magic as best he can...
> ...




I suppose I should mention that the Nibelungen have a long and potent tradition as wizards...

Actually, I'll write a bit more about Nibelung culture shortly...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> who has a druid? I was planning on part of my half-goblin barbarian being raised by a 'hermitish' druidess & would like to possibly work in some 'knowing someone in the group' prior to the group getting together.
> 
> BTW, exactly how many folks do we have signing up



That would be Devon. My character. I love to interweave backgrounds.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> That would be Devon. My character. I love to interweave backgrounds.



works for me---we kan work it out here or u can email me (address in sig)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> works for me---we kan work it out here or u can email me (address in sig)



Lets wait until we have info on who's in the game.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 5, 2005)

The Nibelungen Hobyea...

You are the proud people, the displaced people, the adopted children of the Worldshaper.  Born to slavery under the heels of the cruel Jotun, you freed yourselves and escaped to learn lessons from the Wondersmith, in those early days.  You created mighty kingdoms, most of which have vanished now.  Forced out by the cruelty of the usurperous Bressa clan, you changed from the Nibelungen Dvarra to the Nibelungen Hobyea, the wanderers.  You make your way through the world, working where you can, selling your services as craftsmen, artisans and miners of reknown.  Some do not like you--they call you 'hobgoblins' and consider you as wicked as your vile kin, but you persevere.  It's what you do.


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2005)

Just wanted to bump to see if you've made any decisions about equipment and / or the roster? I scanned the thread for characters, and this is what I came up with. It should be in the order folks posted interest to the thread:

[Poster - Character (race class)]

Brain - Hemaor (Nibelungen Fighter)

spidertag - Graf (Half-Goblin Barbarian)

Ranger Rick - Alan Hale (Human Rogue)

industrygothica - unless I missed it, there's been no followup post from industrygothica since his initial expression of interest.

Temujin - Tristan (Human Ranger)

Bloodcookie - Caradoc (Human Bard)

jkason - Weel (Human Cleric)

Argent Silvermage - Devon (Human Druid)

mps42 - Graevel (Nibelungen Sorcerer)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

That list looks pretty accurate from my POV.


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2005)

So, while the coming hurricane isn't projected to hit my area directly, it's big enough that we're likely going to get some noteworthy, annoying weather. Power and / or internet connection may be spotty for the next few days. Figured I'd post here to that effect. I'm still interested in playing Weel in the game. Just know that if the game thread starts and I don't respond over the weekend, it's probably weather-related, and I'll be back soon as I can be.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I'm going to try, for the second time, a campaign in my little home-brew of Tur An Tiel.  This campaign will begin in the Township of Poins of the Canton of Oran, in the Grand Pyrees.  I'd like the characters to be a bunch of 1st level ones, native to the town, largely ignorant of the world around them--basically the classical small heroes thrust into big adventures...
> 
> Characters should be mostly human, with a few half-bloods and Nibelungen (Tur An Tiel's dwarves) allowable.  Also there are no half-orcs in Tur An Tiel--no orcs for them to come from, actually--but there are ogres, who are this world's equivalent, and get the same stat block, and half-goblins, which I'll stat up shortly...
> 
> Anyway, four to six players wanted.  I'll give more details about the setting shortly...





So what is the upcoming schedule?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> So what is the upcoming schedule?



Aye, who makes the cut?  Does it help if I provide _bribe er _ free artwork?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I'm a horrible softy, so you all make the cut.  I'll just expand my roster.  And play will begin--Wednesday.  RHIALTO HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2005)

*Finishing touches*

Since we start tomorrow, I guess I need to finish out the miscellany on Weel. I'm just trying for basics (with a few extras for character color) on equipment, and leaving gold up in the air.

* Bonus Languages: 

Nibelungen (if there's only one. If there are multiple Nibelungen languages, then whichever is the preferred one of those Nibelungen in the area--Hobyea?)

Celestial

* Armaments:

Studded Leather Armor (+3 AC, -1 check penalty)

Quarterstaff (1d6/1d6 x2 crit): Weel has multitasked his quarterstaff, decorating its length with small horizontal lines. Yes, he's turned it into a measuring stick. Clearly he doesn't respect weapons enough, but he just thought, you know, it's really a waste of a perfectly straight tool if you only ever use it to bash creatures' heads in.

* Tools:

Given his god and his background, I thought it made sense to equip Weel with assorted basic tools. If you'd prefer characters more bare-bones equipment-wise, I can just drop this section / pare it down at your discretion:

-chalk, 5 pcs
-crowbar
-hammer (the non-martial variety)
-rope, hempen (50 ft.)
-spade
-artisan's tools (closest thing I could find to "travel toolkit," meaning nails of varying sizes and other assorted small handyman items)

* Magic:

-Holy Symbol: I've been enjoying the idea of Thraunus as a patron of utility. To that end, I decided his common holy symbol was a long nail bent into a circle. The nail works for construction, the shaping of it adding the element of architectural intent. And it seemed cool that you could thus effectively "find Thraunus" anywhere people were building, just by picking up a nail and exerting some will / might on it. 

-Spell component pouch

-Spells per day: 3 level 0, 2 level 1 (1 +1 Wisdom bonus) +1 Domain. Let me know how you'd like to work spell lists (post to this thread, email you, whatevah)

* Other equipment

-4 day's trail rations
-Traveler's outfit (Weel doesn't strike me as the vestements type, and again, Thraunus doesn't strike me as the kind of god who'd make an issue out of it)
-backpack
-waterskin
-bedroll
-flint and steel
-3 sunrods (always good to have fireless light available when working with flamable building materials)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm gonna bow out of this game. 8 players is way to many for me to keep up with.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually, I'm tempted to try and split play between two groups...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm tempted to try and split play between two groups...



That would work for me but don't do it just because I'm not into "player orgies"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

If you dwadle to long people will forget and you can lose a lot more.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 12, 2005)

Which is why we're starting tomorrow.  Two groups.  And I'm not into "player orgies" myself, especially since they're what I have to deal with in the real world...

Anyway, the teams....


The Townies
Ranger Rick (Alan Hale)
jkason (Weel)
Bloodcookie (Caradoc Nuttall)
mps42 - Graevel 


The Woodsmen
Brain - Hemaor (Nibelungen Fighter)
spidertag - Graf (Half-Goblin Barbarian)
Argent Silvermage - Devon (Human Druid)
Temujin - Tristan (Human Ranger)


Is this agreeable to everyone?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Which is why we're starting tomorrow.  Two groups.  And I'm not into "player orgies" myself, especially since they're what I have to deal with in the real world...



Now i'm intrigued.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The Woodsmen
> Brain - Hemaor (Nibelungen Fighter)
> spidertag - Graf (Half-Goblin Barbarian)
> Argent Silvermage - Devon (Human Druid)
> ...




cool, i'll get his statsposted tomorrow & a pic hopefully done tonight


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Anyway, the teams....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Works for me. Is there anything else you need from players before we start?

jason


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks good to me. Here's my completed sheet:


```
Name: Caradoc Nuttall 

Class: Bard 1
Race: Human
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Oghma
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 110 pounds
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Red
Skin: Freckled

Ability Scores: Str: 10/Dex: 12/Con: 12/Int: 14/Wis: 14/Cha: 16 
HP: 7 (max 1st +1)
AC: 11 (+1 Dex)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex) 
BAB: +0
Saves: Fort: +1/Ref: +3/Will: +4 

Attacks:  [Club] damage: 1d6, crit: x2, range: 10, bludgeoning

Class Abilities: 
Countersong

Fascinate 

Inspire courage +1

Bardic knowledge

Spells Known:
0: Daze, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Message

 

Spell save DC mod: +3

Feats: 
Negotiator

Skill focus (Diplomacy)

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Appraise +6 (+2 Int, 4 ranks) 
Bluff +7 (+3 Cha, 4 ranks) 
Decipher script +6 (+2 Int, 4 ranks) 
Diplomacy +12 (+3 Cha, 4 ranks, +5 (negotiator, skill focus)) 
Gather information +7 (+3 Cha, 4 ranks)
Knowledge (history) +6 (+2 Int, 4 ranks)
Listen +6 (+2 Wis, 4 ranks)
Perform (oratory) +7 (+3 Cha, 4 ranks)
Sense motive +8 (+2 Wis, 4 ranks, +2 (negotiator))


Languages: 
Common, Elven, Nibelungen

Gear: (Total weight: 23.5) 
Gold: ?

Traveler’s outfit
Club [0gp]
Backpack [2gp]

Bedroll [1sp]

Waterskin [1gp]

Paper x5 [2gp]

Ink (1 oz.) [8gp]

Inkpen [1sp]

Scroll case [1gp]

Hooded lantern [7gp]

Oil (1 pint) [1sp]

Trail rations x4 days [2gp]

Flint and steel [1gp]

Spell components pouch [5gp]
```


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> -Holy Symbol: I've been enjoying the idea of Thraunus as a patron of utility. To that end, I decided his common holy symbol was a long nail bent into a circle. The nail works for construction, the shaping of it adding the element of architectural intent. And it seemed cool that you could thus effectively "find Thraunus" anywhere people were building, just by picking up a nail and exerting some will / might on it.




My own idea for Thraunus's symbol was a trowel, actually, but both concepts might be bandied about by his priests...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> Which one for the non-human parent?  I like #1 & #7




Ahh!  Didn't see that one.  Whichever one you want, naturally.  Though I should mention Dark Goblins are basically Grimlocks...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

The teams seem ok.

Does team a know about team b?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Some of you may have vague acquaintance with each other as neighbors in a small region, but each group will be largely independent.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

FYI, Group A has almost nil in BAB  ergo we are pretty weak.  The cleric/rogue/bard have a combined BAB of 0.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, don't accept much combat this point.  Here's the Townie thread.

And here's the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2005)

*Spell list*

I think I'm the only caster on the townie team who has to prepare spells, so here are what Weel's got in his head today:

Level 0 (3): 
Detect Magic, Mending, Create Water 

Level 1 (1 +1 Wis, +1 Domain): 
Command, Entropic Shield 
Domain Spell: Detect Secret Doors


----------



## Brain (Jul 13, 2005)

Just checking in, I'm still here and such.  

For my character:
What starting money?
Do I start off as a wolf rider with a wolf or is that something that comes later?
Any other issues with my character that you can see? (cross-posted it to rogue's gallery)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, you can begin with a wolf.  Also, as regards equipment--everyone just roll up starting funds and tell them here.

Also, seeing as the woodsman group for the most part hasn't given me the story hooks the townies have, I think I'll start that campaign up tomorrow, after giving them some time to put the finishing touches on their character's backstories...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm just taking the basic equipment from the PHB for the druid. If you wants hooks just ask.. I try not to direct the DM unless he asks. 

Devon Hooks:
1) Devon's badger has a tendency to dig up trouble. He has found a (ring, necklace, broach, whatever) that some one wants back. Devon has no idea where it came from and keeps it in his pouch until he can get to a jeweler and have it appraised and cleaned.

2) The wildestorms. The wildestorms are a family from the town that tried to run Devon's family off thier property. There is a rumor that someone died on thier land and was buried with a geat amount of wealth. 

3) Devon became a druid not from the teachings of his family or a religious leader but from a Fey being that one day granted him his knowledge. He has not seen the being since, and has a lot of questions. like _why are his ears growing more pointed._

BTW... Just updated and finished Devon in his original post.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

FYI I will be offline from thursday night to Monday morning.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Yes, you can begin with a wolf.  Also, as regards equipment--everyone just roll up starting funds and tell them here.




I couldn't find starting gold dice in the online 3.5 SRD I've been using for reference. The rulebook I have is actually 3.0, I think, but lists starting gold for a Cleric at 5d4 X10. I wound up with 80.

I'd already picked  some basic starting equipment, so I subtracted the values on that and wound up with 25 gold, 3 silver, 2 copper left. I just rounded it down to an even 25 gold to start with and threw it on the character sheet in the rogue's gallery. Let me know if that's too much and I need to adjust it down any more.

jason


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok, I rolled 4d4x10 and got 80. After equipment, I have 50.7gp left.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 14, 2005)

anyone know what a barbarian's starting gold is off hand?


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> anyone know what a barbarian's starting gold is off hand?




My book says 4d4 X10 

jason


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> My book says 4d4 X10
> 
> jason




thanks


----------



## Brain (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Yes, you can begin with a wolf.  Also, as regards equipment--everyone just roll up starting funds and tell them here.
> 
> Also, seeing as the woodsman group for the most part hasn't given me the story hooks the townies have, I think I'll start that campaign up tomorrow, after giving them some time to put the finishing touches on their character's backstories...



I've updated my character on the RG thread with some minor background.  I can flesh it out more soon.  

For the wolf, I just put a standard wolf, but I realized that I am medium and it is medium.  Mounts are usually one size larger than the rider.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't worry about it.  Consider it a side-effect of the old dwarven size--you're just small enough to fit.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm not sure if direct questions on play events should be in the play thread as (OOC: ) or here. Figured I'd start here, and I can amend my ways if you'd prefer the other method:

On the matter of the mace, is it a light or heavy mace? I'm assuming the latter with your mention of its sturdiness?

Also, I wasn't sure how one carries a mace (they wouldn't come with a scabbard like a sword, right?), so I guessed at the lashing to the belt. Let me know if I need to change that and I'll do the proper retconning. 

jason


----------



## Brain (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.  Consider it a side-effect of the old dwarven size--you're just small enough to fit.



Okay, works for me.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if direct questions on play events should be in the play thread as (OOC: ) or here. Figured I'd start here, and I can amend my ways if you'd prefer the other method:
> 
> On the matter of the mace, is it a light or heavy mace? I'm assuming the latter with your mention of its sturdiness?
> 
> ...




It is a masterwork light mace.  Consider it a small gift, especially as the townie party isn't really too equipped for combat...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

Any idea when the country boys will start?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> My book says 4d4 X10
> 
> jason




My roll via d20srd.org dice roller :*4,3,1,4+0 = 12* _x 10_ = *120*


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Any idea when the country boys will start?




Whenever you're ready.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> It is a masterwork light mace.  Consider it a small gift, especially as the townie party isn't really too equipped for combat...





To say it lightly....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> To say it lightly....



Wusses! We country types would smack you around and steal your lunch money! LOL


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> It is a masterwork light mace.  Consider it a small gift, especially as the townie party isn't really too equipped for combat...




Sweet! Added it to the character sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread. Thank goodness for secret temple compartments.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2005)

*see the Weel turn*

Got a little antsy, what with the boards going down and all, so I spent some time making a visual for Weel. I can't draw for bupkis, but luckily I remembered a java app online (Hero Machine) that lets you click and build. That and some minor tweaking gave me a workable approximation of Weel:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/jkason/WeelforWeb.jpg 

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 18, 2005)

Ahh, Heromachine--friend to man.  As another man who cannot draw, I sympathisize.  And I like the image.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 19, 2005)

Seeing as Temujin hasn't posted, I'll be playing Tristan as an NPC for the time being.  Also, I'm looking for a replacement.  Seeing as the "In the Woods" campaign has wound up being the oddball of the two that came out of my initial plans, I'll accept any reasonable idea.

Also, I'll explain my plan for getting you into the campaign, as soon as I have a player.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

First up, Brain--don't worry, you're not dead.  Secondly, you've gotten 150 xp for taking down the two Mountain Goblins earlier.

And finally, I'd really like that next player, ASAP...


----------



## Brain (Jul 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> First up, Brain--don't worry, you're not dead.  Secondly, you've gotten 150 xp for taking down the two Mountain Goblins earlier.



Ok, not worried.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Ok, not worried.




Good to hear.  Any thoughts on Icya?


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> First up, Brain--don't worry, you're not dead.  Secondly, you've gotten 150 xp for taking down the two Mountain Goblins earlier.
> 
> And finally, I'd really like that next player, ASAP...




I think the other game's progressing at a pace where I could probably do a second PBP (assuming the woods and the town plots aren't planned to intersect, that is). If you like the concept, I'll stat it up:

Liev Sibin, Chaotic Neutral (or Chaotic Good?) Human Sorcerer 1

Liev is a wild child. Orphaned early, Liev took to the woods, intending to eke out an existence with the woodcraft he'd learned from his parents. 

There Liev discovered two important things. First, travelers could be amazingly superstitious when they were off the trail and under the canopy. They jumped at little things, sometimes packing up and running off in the middle of the night rather than face whatever rustling and noises they encountered in the woods. 

And in their hurry, they had a tendency to forget things. 

One of those things was a book about magics, from which Liev learned the second important thing: he had an innate gift for the arcane. It was an odd thing at first, expressing itself as random displays of light or sound. But when he learned to control it, well ... let's just say the abilities went a nice way to helping him take advantage of that aforementioned superstition. 

He's grown to be something of a local legend, a spook haunting the forest, responsible for unexpected bursts of cold or spontaneous combustion. And, as overfed merchants and self-important minor nobles run at the odd sight, Liev finds he's made a comfortable little niche living for himself.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I think the other game's progressing at a pace where I could probably do a second PBP (assuming the woods and the town plots aren't planned to intersect, that is). If you like the concept, I'll stat it up:
> 
> Liev Sibin, Chaotic Neutral (or Chaotic Good?) Human Sorcerer 1
> 
> ...




You're in.  Just make the character, roll up gp and possesions, and it's over.  And no, there's no real plan for them to intersect.  But there is going to be some cross references in the games.  

Teehee, teehee...


----------



## Brain (Jul 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Good to hear.  Any thoughts on Icya?



I knew she was trouble, but couldn't see surrendering in that situation.  Little did I know just how much trouble she was.  

What's the normal interaction between hobs and gobs?


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> You're in.  Just make the character, roll up gp and possesions, and it's over.  And no, there's no real plan for them to intersect.  But there is going to be some cross references in the games.
> 
> Teehee, teehee...




Cool. Cross-referencing should be amusing. I can talk smack about myself. 

Posted Liev to the Rogue's gallery. His trickster concept might seem at odds with the number of combat spells in his known list, but I figure 

1) He learned his spells from stolen materials (he prefers the term "abandoned," but let's be honest about how the original owner probably sees it). The proclivities of the previous spellcaster aren't necessarily going to match Liev's own.  I say this realizing that may come back to haunt the character down the road, but what's life without impending vengeful doom?

2) Up until now, Liev hasn't really been using the spells as they were probably intended: he'll freeze a carriage seat or a tree trunk to spoof a passing spirit, glob acid on a tent and make noises so it seems like a spitting beastie is outside, or have some "burning bush" kind of fun with hapless clergy. Of course, he's probably about to find out the more widely accepted uses for the spells he knows in the days to come. 

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> What's the normal interaction between hobs and gobs?




Normally, they hate each other (+1 to hit, on the Hobs end, and yes, I was adding into your rolls), though in some wild areas, interbreeding has occurred, resulting in the barbarous Cobnyeu.  (Pretty much PHB dwarves stat wise, only with barbarian as their favorite class, and Chaotic Neutral as their favored alignment.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

Um... nothing to see here.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

....

I think you're in the wrong OOC thread...


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2005)

I hope this doesn't constitute meta-gaming: 

in the woodland game, are Devon and Graf viewing the same camp where Liev and Hemaor have just been mucking about (i.e. have they seen the commotion) or are they somewhere else entirely?

jason


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I hope this doesn't constitute meta-gaming:
> 
> in the woodland game, are Devon and Graf viewing the same camp where Liev and Hemaor have just been mucking about (i.e. have they seen the commotion) or are they somewhere else entirely?
> 
> jason



I've been wondering as well.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not. It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

A note to the Nibelungen players--I've cut the speak to animals ability.  (Seeing as nobody's tried to use it yet, I hope there's no hard feelings about this...)


----------



## Brain (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok.  Also fixed my wolf stats as mentioned in the game thread.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2005)

Just noticed this post by spidertag on his status. Thought I'd link it here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141695



			
				spidertrag said:
			
		

> just wanted to say, *DON'T GIVE UP ON ME YET!*  Things have been very hectic lately (& it really sucks not having a computer at home!) The commuting since the divorce thingee has taken its toll, though I'm finally realignin back into online gaming mode.
> 
> so hopefully tomorrow (cross fingers & toes) I'll be in form


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

I am offline til Monday again.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, seeing as Spidertrag hasn't posted for days, I'm once again looking for a replacement for the "In the Woods" game.  And once again, I'm willing to allow a pretty broad range of characters now, as I once again have a pretty good idea (several really) how to connect you to the party.  So, if you want to play, just post, tell me what you'd like, and I'll help you map out the specifics.

Also, I'm willing to take on additional party members in both campaigns right now.  I figure I can take two more in "On the Town", and three in "In the Woods" (including the replacement, mind you).  So, if anyone's interested, just post.  Again, just say what you want to play and I'll help with the details.  Everybody still starts at 1st level, right now though...


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how much you have planned out for each thread, but it might also be early enough in the games that you could dovetail them into each other. Liev could "come to his senses" and return to hiding out in the woods if you decided to go that route, then you'd have a party of 6. 

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

Actually, both threads are going to be seperate.  In fact, you guys might never figure out that the other party even exists, though connected events will occur in both threads.

Also, I'm going to be offline from Saturday (the 20th) to next Monday (the 29th.)  I hope this game can survive a fair-sized absence.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2005)

FYI: I'm going on vacation to visit my new niece starting tomorrow. I'll be back here the 23rd. I should have internet access during that time, but I probably won't have as much time to spend online. I'll do my best to keep up, but feel free to NPC me if it's holding up the game.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I'm back!  And we're kicking things into gear, again!  YAY!


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Rhialto, do you still have an opening?  If so, I would like to write something up and run it past you.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 30, 2005)

I've still got PLENTY of openings.  Shoot.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 30, 2005)

Marcus and his father, Claudius lived in the small village of <please suggest an appropriate borderland village>.  Claudius, and his wife Polonia, had moved there when Marcus was only an infant, but Polonia died shortly after they arrived.  Claudius worked as a lumberjack, supplying the village with wood for building and firewood.  As he grew towards manhood, Marcus came to realize that his father was the largest man in the village, and shortly, realized also that he would soon grow to be as large as his father, maybe taller.  As Marcus grew, so did the village, and so he joined his father as woodsman.

So things passed until Marcus' 15th year.  One day, shortly after his 15th birthday, he and his father returned from the woods to discover the village on fire.  When they ran to explore, they found most of the men dead, and most of the women and children missing.  Under one of the bodies, they discovered one of Marcus' friends, Jontha, a smaller boy, unconcious.  He told them of the raiders, how they attacked, and he was knocked out.

Claudius' face became infused with the red of a terrible anger.  He marched quickly over to the burning house he and Marcus had shared, and began to chop at the supports, after a couple minutes of enraged strokes, he tossed his woodaxe aside, and launched himself physically at the side of the building.  After a tense moment, the house gave a mighty groan, and collapsed to the side.  Flinging some logs to the side, Claudius pulled a mighty greataxe from a hidden spot beneath the floor.

Turning to Marcus, he said "Take my axe."  Getting the attention of both boys, he said "Do you have your slings...and plenty of bullets?"  When they both nodded, he added "Very well, lets hunt."  The next week was the most horrible and exhausting of Marcus' life.  Up before dawn and moving until after dark, Claudius set a brutal pace.  When they finally caught up to the slavers, the boys were given a crash course in guerilla warfare, as Claudius showed them how to pick off stragglers and scouts with their slings.  Finally, the time came to finish it, and the 3 of them attacked the remaining slavers.  Claudius led the brutal attack, Marcus joining in the hand to hand, and Jontha staying at the edges.  They won, but Claudius suffered a fatal stomach wound.  Before he died, Claudius gave Marcus his axe, and gold coin bearing the symbol of an axe.  "Take this to the town of <please fill in>, to the Order of the Axe.  You werent meant to be a woodsman, and they will train you.  Do this for me."


Ok, I think that about covers it.  The Order of the Axe is a small mercenary organization.  I kinda liked your JANISSARY class, but clearly this character should use an axe (specifically a greataxe).  I was thinking that a retired Jannissary might have started a version of the Order of the Sword focusing on the greataxe (ie same class but replace greatsword with greataxe).  If this doesnt work for you, I'll just put together a workable multiclass, maybe fighter/barbarian/rogue.

Let me know what you think,
Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2005)

Would you have an opening for, say, an elvish cleric?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 31, 2005)

Rillian--sounds fine.  I'll help you iron out the details later.

Legend--yes.  Yes I do.  That said I suggest going with the Termani right now... I'm still fiddling with the other Eldari races...


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay, here's a short version of my background.  If it sits okay with you, then I'll flesh it out.

Norani Faludain is a Termani born to a poor family in a large elvish city.  At a young and naive age, he started taking jobs delivering packages and messages for local crime lords.  After realizing his life was heading in a direction he wasn't comfortable with, he decided to leave his life of crime; however, as these things usually go, the crime lords he had been working for didn't like the idea of a witness wandering around, so they decided to have him killed.  Catching wind of this through one of the connections he had made during his tenure as a budding criminal, he decided to flee the country rather than face certain death at the hands of his former employers.  

It was mostly out of guilt and a desire to do right that he decided to devote himself to Surya.  Though on the road and without formal priestly training of any sort, he discovered that the Resplendent One saw fit to answer his prayers.  After many months of travel, with his cash supply nearly exhausted, he arrived in Poins, an inconspicuous sort of place where the people who wanted him dead were unlikely to bother looking.  


... does that look okay?  If not, let me know, and I can rethink it.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 31, 2005)

If you want a connection to crime lords, I recommend Seilen--an especially good choice as Surya is its patron diety.  Not an elven cities proper, but truth be told, they don't have much of a crime lord problem...


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool Rhialto, glad that works.

Ok, so questions to work on:

1. What village (and where) would be a good place for Marcus to have lived?

2. What town would be a good base for the Order of the Axe?

3. Is it ok if I use your Jannissary class but switch primary weapon from greatsword to greataxe?
(As a suggestion, why dont you make part of the class that they choose one weapon at first level?  That would still be balanced, but a little more broad...sort of a fighter that focuses on one weapon and nimble/stealthy fighting)


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually, it's more the fact that the Slaying Sword trains most of your janissaries in Tur An Tiel. 

As for the Order of the Axe--its logical base would be Graes--land of a hundred secret societies.  As for your small town--there are half a dozen nameless (or practically nameless) villages on the borders of the Darkenwood in the Aguire. 

And as for how a couple of Aguirans wind up in Poins--well, I've got something planned, and it's going to be interesting...


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay, sounds good to me.  Looks like Seilen's got a lot of interesting history behind it already, and being from a city that's not strictly elvish doesn't introduce any problems or inconsistencies into my backstory.

I'll try and post some more detailed info tonight...  in the meantime, should I go ahead with assigning stats and the like?

If so, I have another couple questions...  What's the starting gold for a cleric?  I can't seem to find it in the SRD, and I don't have my books on me.  Also, what are the allowable domains for Surya?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, go ahead, start assigning stats.

Surya's domains are Chaos, Good, Sun, and War.  Her favored weapon is a greatsword, though many of her priests prefer longswords.


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

I have cleric starting gold as 5d4 X10


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok I will whip up a 1st level, Axe using, Jannissary tonight and post him.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm mostly done, but Jannissary doesnt have a listed starting gold.  What should I use?


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, I went ahead and assumed starting gold was the same as fighter...and rolled 6d4 for 19.  So here is Marcus.


```
Name: Marcus

Class: Janissary 1
Race: Human (appears Syran with an Aguiran accent)
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Deity:

Str: 16 +3 (10p.) Level: 1     XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.) BAB: +1      HP: 9 (1d8 + 1)
Con: 12 +1 ( 4p.) Grapple:+4   Dmg Red: -
Int: 10 +0 ( 2p.) Speed: 40'   Spell Res: -
Wis: 14 +0 ( 6p.) Init: +3     Spell Save: -
Cha:  8 -1 ( 0p.) ACP:         Spell Fail: -

        Base  Armor  Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:  10     +0     +0    +3   +0    +0   +2    15
Touch:  15  Flatfooted: 12

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort: +0   +1  +0    +1
Ref:  +2   +3  +0    +5
Will: +0   +2  +0    +2

Weapons:     Attack  Damage  Critical  Range
Greataxe       +5    1d12+4     20/x3   N/A
Dagger         +4    1d4+3   19-20/x2   N/A
Sling          +4    1d4+3      20/x2   50ft


Languages: Common

Abilities: Bonus 1st Level feat, +1sp/level (+4 at 1st), Favored Class: Any,
Fast Movement, Evasion.

Feats: Weapon Proficiency: Janissary(Janissary), Weapon Focus: Greataxe(Janissary)

Power Attack(1st level), Cleave(Human Bonus)


Skill Points: 20    Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills          Stat Ranks Mod Misc Total
Balance         Dex   2    +3         +5
Hide            Dex   0    +3         +3
Listen          Wis   2    +2         +4
Jump            Str   4    +3         +7
Move Silently   Dex   0    +3         +3
Sense Motive    Wis   2    +2         +4
Spot            Wis   4    +2         +6
Tumble          Dex   4    +3         +7


Equipment:            Cost   Weight
Greataxe              20gp   12lb
Dagger                 2gp    1lb
Flint and Steel        1gp    -
Explorer's Outfit      -      -
Signet Coin(Axe)       5gp    -
Sling                  -      -
Sling stones x10       1sp    5lb
Sunrod x 3             6gp    3lb
Potions:
__Cure Lt Wnds x1      50gp   -
__Mage Armor   x1      50gp   -

Backpack               2gp    2lb
_Bedroll               1sp    5lb
_5 Rations, trail     25sp    5lb
   -Used: 0 days
_10 candles            5cp    -
_Case, map or scroll   1gp   .5lb
_Chalk, 1pc            1cp    -
_Fishhook              1sp    -
_Rope, silk 50ft      10gp    5lb
_Ink, 1oz              8gp    -
_Inkpen                1sp    -
_Lantern, Bullseye    12gp    3lb
_Mirror, Small Steel  10gp   .5lb
_Oil, 2x 1pint flask   2sp    2lb
_Oil, 2x 1pint skin    2sp    2lb
_Paper, 5x sheets      2gp    -
_Pouch, belt           1gp   .5lb
_Sack x3               3sp  1.5lb
_Sealing Wax           1gp    1lb
_Sewing Needle         5sp    -
_Soap                  5sp    1lb
_Waterskin             1gp    4lb
_Whetstone             2cp    1lb
_Sling Stones x20      2sp   10lb

Total Weight: 64lb with Backpack, 21lb without     Money: 3gp 1sp 6cp

            Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight: 76   153  230  460   1150
```

Description:
Age: 19
Height: 6'08"
Weight: 220lb
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan

Personality:
Marcus is quiet and brooding.  He is afraid no one likes him, and keeps everyone at a distance, at least until he starts to trust them.

Background:
Marcus and his father, Claudius lived in the small village of Treeline.  Claudius, and his wife Polonia, had moved there when Marcus was only an infant, but Polonia died shortly after they arrived.  Claudius worked as a lumberjack, supplying the village with wood for building and firewood.  As he grew towards manhood, Marcus came to realize that his father was the largest man in the village, and shortly, realized also that he would soon grow to be as large as his father, maybe taller.  As Marcus grew, so did the village, and so he joined his father as woodsman.

So things passed until Marcus' 15th year.  One day, shortly after his 15th birthday, he and his father returned from thewoods to discover the village on fire.  When they ran to explore, they found most of the men dead, and most of the womenand children missing.  Under one of the bodies, they discovered one of Marcus' friends, Jontha, a smaller boy, unconcious.  He told them of the raiders, how they attacked, and he was knocked out.

Claudius' face became infused with the red of a terrible anger.  He marched quickly over to the burning house he and Marcus had shared, and began to chop at the supports, after a couple minutes of enraged strokes, he tossed his woodaxe aside, and launched himself physically at the side of the building.  After a tense moment, the house gave a mighty groan, and collapsed to the side.  Flinging some logs to the side, Claudius pulled a mighty greataxe from a hidden spot beneath the floor.

Turning to Marcus, he said "Take my axe."  Getting the attention of both boys, he said "Do you have your slings...and plenty of bullets?"  When they both nodded, he added "Very well, lets hunt."  The next week was the most horrible and exhausting of Marcus' life. Up before dawn and moving until after dark, Claudius set a brutal pace. When they finally caught up to the slavers, the boys were given a crash course in guerilla warfare, as Claudius showed them how to pick off stragglers and scouts with their slings. Finally, the time came to finish it, and the 3 of them attacked the remaining slavers. Claudius led the brutal attack, Marcus joining in the hand to hand, and Jontha staying at the edges. They won, but Claudius suffered a fatal stomach wound. Before he died, Claudius gave Marcus his axe, and gold coin bearing the symbol of an axe. "Take this to the city of Graes, to the Order of the Axe. You werent meant to be a woodsman, and they will train you. Do this for me."

Once he joined the Order, Marcus was under the instruction of a mighty Ogre janissary named Krall, under whose harsh discipline and constant oaths to the Deirj he learnt his trade. Eventually, Marcus was deemed worthy, and given a task, which if completed, would gain him full membership in the Order, to join it in its struggle against its many enemies in Graes. He was sent to the city of Seilen to gain one of the Order's ancient trophies, the Axe of the Founder, which had been seized by the mysterious wizard Aert of the Silver Robes.

His attempt did not go well.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Rhialto, your world looks incredible!  Do you still have "PLENTY" of openings?  If so, is there any particular class that's needed?  I was thinking of a wizard, but I can go with just about anything.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 1, 2005)

A wizard would be fine.  Tell me, which would you rather be--a scion of an ancient tradition of darkness, or an enlightened scholastic from the world's only real democracy...?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> A wizard would be fine.  Tell me, which would you rather be--a scion of an ancient tradition of darkness, or an enlightened scholastic from the world's only real democracy...?




Um...

...One that...  That does magic, 'n' stuff...    


Seriously though, I'm all about the ancient traditions of darkness.  I come from a long line of dark, ancient traditionalists.  I even had a cousin that was a traditional dark ancient!

One more thing:  Do you have room for yet one more?  I have a friend who'd like to play, and we've been trying like crazy to get in on a game together.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Yet another thing:  Where are your character creation guidelines?


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Yet another thing:  Where are your character creation guidelines?




It's hiding in the thread, as I think details came out as we were working up characters. Unless it's changed, it's 32 point buy, roll starting gold. There are some races unique to the setting, so if you're playing a non-human, you'll probably want to check with Rhialto. I believe half-orc was replaced with half-goblin, and there are varying stats on Nibelungen (Dwarven) and elven races.

jason


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 1, 2005)

Rhialto - I just realized that in the description of the Jannissary, you specify that they get an AC increase as they gain levels, but you dont specify the rate of increase (ie like +1 per 4 levels).  Also, would it be ok if Marcus spent the rest of his gold on some potions?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Have room for a simple human fighter who's lost his faith?
Let me know, thanks.

-Blood


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2005)

*Norani's Character Sheet*

Everything look okay?


```
Norani Faludain
Race: Elf (Termani)
Class: Cleric (Surya) 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Age: 104

Stats (including racial adjustment):
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 12 (+1)

HP: 9/9
Base Attack: +0
Melee: +1
Ranged: +3
AC: 10 + 3 (studded leather) + 3 (dex bonus) = 16
Speed: 30
Size: Medium

Saving Throws
-------------
Fortitude   2 + 1 = 3
Reflex      0 + 3 = 3
Will        2 + 3 = 5

Feats
-----
Martial Weapon Proficiency: Longbow, Shortbow, Rapier, Longsword (racial freebiew)
Martial Weapon Proficiency: Greatsword (War domain)
Weapon Focus: Greatsword (War domain)
Point Blank Shot

Skills (8 points total)
------
Concentration   3 + 1 = 4
Spot            3 + 5 = 8
Listen          2 + 5 = 7

Equipment (160 gp)
---------
Longbow (75 gp)                  3 lbs
20 Arrows (1 gp)                 3 lbs
Greatsword (50 gp)               8 lbs
Studded Leather Armor (25 gp)   20 lbs
Backpack (1 gp)                  2 lbs
Flint & Steel (1 gp)             - 
Bedroll (1 sp)                   5 lbs
2 Trail Rations (1 gp)           2 lbs
Holy Symbol                      -
Money: 5 gp, 9 sp

Carrying capacity: 43/86/130
Total Weight carried: 43 lbs (34 lbs w/o backpack)

Weapons
-------
Greatsword 1d10+1 (+2)
Longbow    1d8    (+3)
Longbow    1d8+1  (+4)  -  Within 30ft

Class Abilities
---------------
Turn Undead 4/day
Domains: Sun (Greater Turning instead of regular, 1/day), War (Proficiency, Focus: Greatsword)

Spells
------
Level 0: 3
Level 1: 2+1

Racial Abilities (copied from SRD)
----------------
* +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution.
* Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
* Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
* Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
* +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
* Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
```


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2005)

Weapon Focus: Greatsword comes with your domain, but the non-domain Weapon Focus has a prerequisite of +1 BAB, so I don't believe your cleric can take that as a feat yet.

jason


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2005)

Good point.  I swapped Weapon Focus: Longbow out for Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

FYI I am offline until Tuesday.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry I haven't submitted my character yet, but I'm working on him.  Probably won't post him until after the holiday weekend, though.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Rhialto - I just realized that in the description of the Jannissary, you specify that they get an AC increase as they gain levels, but you dont specify the rate of increase (ie like +1 per 4 levels).  Also, would it be ok if Marcus spent the rest of his gold on some potions?




Well, as I said, it gets an AC increase 'as a Monk'.  So AC Bonus starts at +0 + Wisdom Bonus, and increases by one every 5 levels.

Lazlow, yes, I've got room for one more.

And Bloodweaver--simple human fighters are fine.

Also, Tur An Tiel Ogres replace half-orcs statwise--they get the same stat layout and ablities, only no orc-blooded, a +4 bonus against Fear saves, and Endurance as a bonus feat.  Half-Goblins replace them in the whole despised minority aspect...


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 6, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Well, as I said, it gets an AC increase 'as a Monk'.  So AC Bonus starts at +0 + Wisdom Bonus, and increases by one every 5 levels.
> 
> ...




Hmm, I didnt see that in the write up, well I'll double check.  Oh, and is it ok if I buy some potions?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 6, 2005)

Can anyone link to either the old IC thread, or Rhialto's House Rules thread?  I can't find any info on the races in this thread or the one linked on the first page.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Can anyone link to either the old IC thread, or Rhialto's House Rules thread?  I can't find any info on the races in this thread or the one linked on the first page.




Half-Goblin stats here.

There are also some other racial stats here for dwarves (Nibelung) and special elven races (though I believe Rhialto said he was still tinkering with some of the elven races, so you may want to check before picking one).

That's what I've found, at any rate.

Hope that helps.

jason


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, that helps a lot!


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, Rillian, you can buy potions...

Also, some backstory for you...

[sblock]Once you joined the Order, you were under the instruction of a mighty Ogre janissary named Krall, under whose harsh discipline and constant oaths to the Deirj you learnt your trade.  Eventually, you were deemed worthy, and given a task, which if completed, would gain you full membership in the Order, to join it in its struggle against its many enemies in Graes.  You were sent to the city of Seilen to gain one of the Order's ancient trophies, the Axe of the Founder, which had been seized by the mysterious wizard Aert of the Silver Robes.

Your attempt did not go well.[/sblock]

Oh, and Lazlow...

[sblock]If you want sinister order, I suggest the Tower of Secrets, the mystical masters of the Sleurithian Empire, home to the oldest race of man.  Here, stripped of name and family, apprentices dedicate themselves to learning the bleak lore of their ancient brotherhood.[/sblock]


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok updated Marcus with that backstory and some potions...looks like he is ready to start


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Oh, and Lazlow...
> 
> [sblock]If you want sinister order, I suggest the Tower of Secrets, the mystical masters of the Sleurithian Empire, home to the oldest race of man.  Here, stripped of name and family, apprentices dedicate themselves to learning the bleak lore of their ancient brotherhood.[/sblock]





Rhialto:
[sblock]I take it evil alignments are alright, then?  He'll only be a _little_ evil, I promise.   Was thinking Lawful Evil, which sounds like it fits with the Tower of Secrets.  Where can I find info on this, BTW?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

Lazlow

[sblock]Lawful Evil will be fine, as long as you don't kill party members, and act like a jackass.  And the Tower of Secrets has been mentioned quite a bit, but not detailed.  Not that I'd worry--as a 1st level apprentice, you don't know very much.  Still, the following details--you wear black robes and a black cloth mask that covers all your features--your master is Sepulchre--and your apprentice name (as opposed to your real name, which Sepulchre also knows) is Corpseworm.  (And no, you don't have to be a necromancer.)  [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

Rhialto
[sblock]Sounds cool.  No player-killer I, nor jackass, so no worries.  Corpseworm it is - I was thinking along the lines of a Diviner, or perhaps a Transmuter.  Character sheet will be on it's way soon.  Should I post it here in sblocks, or for all to see?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Rhialto
> [sblock]Sounds cool.  No player-killer I, nor jackass, so no worries.  Corpseworm it is - I was thinking along the lines of a Diviner, or perhaps a Transmuter.  Character sheet will be on it's way soon.  Should I post it here in sblocks, or for all to see?[/sblock]




[sblock]Stick with sblocks.  And feel free to make your real name up.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

Rhialto
[sblock]Will do.  Will he go by his given name (Corpseworm) or his real name (Ruenvast)?  I.E., which name is secret to whom?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

[sblock]He goes by his given name.  His real name is a secret.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

Okey doke, thanks.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Rhialto!  Still looking for another?  If so I'd be interested in joining in as a half-goblin Sorcerer.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I've got room for one more.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 13, 2005)

Is there still more space?  And, are there psionics?  If both answers are yes, could I play a human Psion? THanks.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

My apologies Rhialto, but I've decided not to participate.  Got the itch to run another game, so I'll be doing that instead.  Good luck!


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Rhialto,

I was wondering if we are planning to start soon?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2005)

Given that most of the people who seemed interested in playing dropped out or haven't posted again--yes.  Tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2005)

I was just waiting quietly for things to get started.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Could I play?  Could I? Could I?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

If you want to, but there are no Psions in Tur An Tiel.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Rillian, Legend...

Ta-da!


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 14, 2005)

Yay!! Now to stupidly get myself killed


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh, okay.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 30, 2005)

Legend - I was hoping that Norani was gonna say that faint necromantic magic suggested there were not artifacts.  Oh well


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2005)

Got it...  It looked like people were proceeding as if I'd already mentioned it, so it felt awkward to do so after the fact.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 5, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I might join, but there's a lot of information to process spread out over a lot of posts. What do I need to know to create a character? (Where are the party now? Level? Allowed classes? Ability scores?)


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 21, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I think I might join, but there's a lot of information to process spread out over a lot of posts. What do I need to know to create a character? (Where are the party now? Level? Allowed classes? Ability scores?)




The parties, depending on what one you wish to join, are in a ruined Azerai fortress fighting a horde of zombies, and a camp/town named 'New Holyhall'.  

The second group, the 'On the Town' group are perhaps ideal for joining--though there is a now NPC Druid named Devon who's up for grabs in the 'In the Woods group'.

The allowed races are, at the moment--Human, Half-Elf, Half-Goblin, Nibelungen Hobyea, Nibelungen Cobyea, Termani Elf, Ogre (who use the Half-Orc stat block), Changeling (from Eberron, though they aren't doppelganger descendents here), and Wood Goblin.

The allowed classes are all the PHB ones, plus a pair of homebrew--the janissary, which are a liberal adaptation of--a certain class from a certain book that can be found on page 3 of the Tur An Tiel thread--and the Zealot, an adaptation of the Sohei, who get Cleave or Mobility at 2nd level, and then, depending on their choice, Great Cleave or Spring Attack at 8th.  (Also, their ki frenzy is called divine zeal, and their favored weapon is generally that of the diety they serve.)

Level is 1st, with the 32 point selection version of creation.  Also, if you choose the On the Town bunch, you might want to make a combat character--it's presently a priest, a rogue, a bard, and a sorcerer.

And if you give me a vague concept of what you want, I'll help fill in the details so you can make your background.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Also, if you choose the On the Town bunch, you might want to make a combat character--it's presently a priest, a rogue, a bard, and a sorcerer.




Interestingly enough, the non-combat group is the one in the army.  We found a nifty greatsword. I think it's Masterwork, but since none of us can use it, we never did verify that. So if you like playing combat classes, there's that still floating around in the On the Town game, since we haven't found a place to sell it yet.

jason


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, so I'll join the On-the-Towners. How does a Janissary Kuldeshian Human sound?
When I read the Kuldeshian entry I most of all wanted to play a mongol type character; mounted archers without peer, brilliant tacticians, fearless and ruthless but philosophically tolerant and open minded... But then I thought again and remembered that in a 1st level game I won't be able to afford both a good horse and a composite longbow. Besides, a character who depends on tactical mobility for his combat effectiveness is useless at protecting his fellow party members. Not to mention what happens when they go dungeon-crawling.
So, I'm dismounting the Kuldeshian for now and sending him to Janisarry school. 

-
How many gps do characters get at 1st level anyway?


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

I think the other Janissary was built using Fighter gold. Check RillanPA's posts.

Also, Rhialto, FYI: Hurricane Wilma's projected to land sometime early Monday. Should hit south of me, but we'll probably be getting some nasty weather either way. If Liev and Weel get suddenly silent, feel free to NPC them. Hopefully, I'll keep power and internet, but thought I'd forewarn and all that, just in case.

jason


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 26, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'll join the On-the-Towners. How does a Janissary Kuldeshian Human sound?
> When I read the Kuldeshian entry I most of all wanted to play a mongol type character; mounted archers without peer, brilliant tacticians, fearless and ruthless but philosophically tolerant and open minded... But then I thought again and remembered that in a 1st level game I won't be able to afford both a good horse and a composite longbow. Besides, a character who depends on tactical mobility for his combat effectiveness is useless at protecting his fellow party members. Not to mention what happens when they go dungeon-crawling.
> So, I'm dismounting the Kuldeshian for now and sending him to Janisarry school.
> 
> ...




Yep, Fighter GP.

Now, about the Jannissaries...

[sblock]As luck would have it, Guy hired a bunch of Janissaries and Monks from the Society of the Slaying Hand.  (The Society has two branches--the Janissaries are the Slaying Sword, the Monks are the Slaying Fist.)  They are staying at their own little section of the camp.  I think I can send the 'townies' through it.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 26, 2005)

Human (Kuldeshian) Jannissary 1

Str: 16/+3 (10p)
Dex: 14/+2 (6p)
Con: 14/+2 (6p)
Int: 10/+0 (2p)
Wis: 14/+2 (6p)
Cha: 10/+0 (2p)

Init: +2
Move: 40 ft
Height: 6'2
Weight: 140lb
Bab/grapple: +1/+4
Attack: +5, 1d12+6x2 (Greatsword)

Feats:
Evasion
Weapon Focus (greatsword)
Power Attack
Cleave

Class Skills: sp: 16
Hide (Dex)...............5 (3+2)
Intimidate (Cha).......3 (3+0)
Listen (Wis).............5 (3+2)
Move Silently (Dex)...5 (3+2)
Spot (Wis)...............6 (4+2)

Class Features
All of the following are class features of the Janissary.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A Janissary is proficient with the Greatsword (their weapon of choice), the quarterstaff, the dagger, the punching dagger, the club, the sling, the dart and the shruiken. 
A Janissary is not proficient in wearing armor or shields, but is highly trained in dodging blows, developing a "sixth sense" that lets them avoid even unanticipated attacks. A Janissary adds her Wisdom bonus (if any) to AC, in addition to her normal Dexterity modifier, and her AC improves as she gains levels. The Wisdom and AC bonuses represent a preternatural awareness of danger, and a Janissary does not lose either, even in situation where she loses her Dexterity modifier due to being unprepared, ambushed, stunned, and so on. (Janissaries do lose these AC bonuses when immobilized.)
A Janissary's abilities require freedom of movement. When wearing armor, a Janissary loses her AC bonus for Wisdom, AC bonus for class and level, special abilities, virtual feats, and enhanced movement. In addition, wearing armor heavier than leather imposes penalties on Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble. Also Swim checks suffer a -1 penalty for every 5 pounds of armor and equipment carried.

Fast Movement: A Janissary adds +10 feet to their movement when she is unarmored, and reasonably unencumbered.

Evasion: If exposed to any effect that normally allows a character to attempt a Reflex saving throw for half damage, the Janissary takes no damage with a successful saving throw. A Janissary can only evade when wearing no armor and being reasonably unencumbered. It is an extraordinary ability.

Weapon Focus: As a result of her training, a Janissary recieves a bonus virtual feat of Weapon Focus in the Greatsword. This is recieved only when the Janissary is unarmored, and reasonably unencumbered. At 7th level, this becomes equivalent to Greater Weapon Focus.

Equipment:
gp ?


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 26, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Yep, Fighter GP.
> 
> Now, about the Jannissaries...
> 
> [sblock]As luck would have it, Guy hired a bunch of Janissaries and Monks from the Society of the Slaying Hand.  (The Society has two branches--the Janissaries are the Slaying Sword, the Monks are the Slaying Fist.)  They are staying at their own little section of the camp.  I think I can send the 'townies' through it.   [/sblock]




And how much is that? The SRD doesn't say.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> And how much is that? The SRD doesn't say.




6d4 x10


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was thinking about submitting a character for this, before I do can you left me know what the party makeup is for both teams, also which teams are you recruiting for?

I tried to look for this info myself, but I couln't find the rogues galleys and I was a bit daughted at reading both IC threads, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 28, 2005)

The Rogue's Gallery.

And I'm recruiting for both teams.

The Townie Team Makeup--Weel, Cleric of Thraunos.  Alan Hale, Rogue.  Caradoc Nuttall, Bard.  Graeval, Nibelung Sorcerer. An as yet unnamed Khuldeshian Janissary.

The Woods Team Makeup--Devon Farmer, Druid (Presently NPC). Heamor, Nibelung Fighter, and Wolfrider.  Liev, Sorcerer.  Marcus, Janissary (Order of the Axe).  Norani, Elven Cleric of Surya.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 31, 2005)

Nephtys--seeing as your character's stats are done, do you want some help coming up with the background?  If so, the best thing would be to tell me what you want it to be like, and then let me help you iron out the details...


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, please. I need a plausible connection between his being a Jannissary (btw, do your Jannisarries have any similarity to the historical ottoman ones, other than the name?) and a Kuldeshian, and a way for him to be in Town and free to join the party.
 I'm not one for long and complex background entries, I prefer keeping my attempts at literature to the IC thread and forming the personality of my characters as I go along (which is what I tend to do, regardless of how much time and effort I put into their backgrounds).


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 31, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Yes, please. I need a plausible connection between his being a Jannissary (btw, do your Jannisarries have any similarity to the historical ottoman ones, other than the name?) and a Kuldeshian, and a way for him to be in Town and free to join the party.
> I'm not one for long and complex background entries, I prefer keeping my attempts at literature to the IC thread and forming the personality of my characters as I go along (which is what I tend to do, regardless of how much time and effort I put into their backgrounds).




Well, the Syrans and the Khuldeshians often clash with each other, and it's not unheard of for the Syrans to employ Jannissaries in these campaigns.  Given that the Society of the Slaying Hand traditionally trains its members from orphans of those it kills, I think there's potential there.

And you know, this is open to female characters. If you want of course...

(And really, I was just adopting a kickass name, though there is a level of 'trained from youth to fight and die' to the Society...)


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 5, 2005)

Umm--so--any more--interested players?  Please?  Anybody?


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry, I've been procrastinating, but I'll finish my character tonight.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, Nephtys, seeing as you've finished your character, if you just give me a little while, I'll get you hooked up with the townies.

Like now.


----------

